# Scripture and Geologists



## ChristianTrader (Jan 4, 2005)

I found a wonderful article that I just had to share.

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Thebes/7755/young_davis_a_3.html

It stands well on its own but to make sure that no one thinks that I am trying to hide anything:

Here are links to the two part article that the above link was in response to:

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Thebes/7755/young_davis_a_1.html
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Thebes/7755/young_davis_a_2.html

Also the author of the original work tried to respond to the above critique here:

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Thebes/7755/young_davis_a_4.html

But I believe that he failed miserably.

CT


----------



## Larry Hughes (Jan 5, 2005)

As a geologist and former atheist/agnostic now Converted without doubt I've wrestled with this very issue. Because I've been educated under the "Gradualism" model.

When I read this quote from one of those articles I note a few issues I must disagree with. Keep in mind that I'm not a theologian but I am a licensed geologist. In repudiation of the "illusionary" idea he states the following:

"an instantaneously created, mature creation that shows only an illusory history Is also inconsistent with the nature of God and of man as God's image bearer. In the absence of an incontrovertible word from the Lord that he has created an illusion, we must conclude that God would be deceiving us by placing us within a complex world which bears myriad indications of a complicated history that did not actually happen. Mature creation is also incompatible with the character of man as one created in the image of God and given dominion over the earth"¦why should our intellectual tools be mismatched against an illusory past in an effort which God blessed when he told us to "subdue the earth"?"

The whole argument turns on the word "illusionary". This is assumed valid. But I would argue that the so called "illusion of age" is a contrived idea. Adam created as a whole man was not an "illusion of age" but rather a fully adult male purposely set forth "as is" to function "as is". No illusion is made concerning Adam. Adam fully grown was no illusion which would mean that he was not truly an adult male but rather an illusionary figment of an adult male. No deception is made upon the illusion of age (only fallen man would contrive and assume this necessary), rather God created Adam purposefully as is.

He further assumes that the earth actually "shows an illusionary history". But why must it necessisarily be an illusionary history? Why is it not fully functional for a purpose and the process merely continues from the initial set forth purposed design. All things in creation right down to the last molecule is set forth perfectly to balance both natural law functioning and historic functioning. He nessesitates that God must follow a process that He Himself created to function in the first place. In other words God must "evolve" all processess to the point we see them today.

Furthermore, he assumes that we have been set in "a complex world which bears myriad indications of a complicated history that did not actually happen". He assumes that these indications are actually history (in a natural science sense) in the first place rather than fallen man's contrived erroneous assumption, this is not necessary at all. John Calvin has a fascinating observation (pre-evolution) concerning what appeared to be a descrepency between the creation of light before the creation of light bearing bodies (sun, moon and stars) in Genesis. Having a high view of the sovereignty of God and not lowering God to a deistic status idol Calvin states that, "God by creating light before the sun, moon and stars shows that He need not these to create light - that He can merely do so by the shear power of His sovereign Word to do so." (paraphrased from memory - LH). Calvin saw this in Genesis not as a descrepancy but a testimony to the sovereignty of God.

When an artist exercising creativity paints a picture he does not 'evolve' the picture he sets it forth as he wants it. 

We must also remember that when we tend to "seek God" in the creation and not at the cross that confussion will abound and the door will be shut to us.

When we go with an old earth (meaning billions of years) model we have tremendous problems. For one in this scenario according to the rock record we have death occurring (fossils) millions of years before man supposedly appeared and thus before the fall of man. We cannot reconcile this as some have tried by generation gaps in Scripture sense we are not speaking about reconciling a few thousand or even a few 100,000 thousand years but magnitudes greater than that - billions.

No, the earth was purposely designed top to bottom. The purposeful design does not necessitate that it is all a "history book" to be read. For example radioactive elements are in exact proportion as they should be so that the earth's natural energy out put both started as designed and has and will function perfectly for all of redemptive history. The recent earthquake that produced the tragic Tidal Wave in the Sumatra area did so by natural laws, yet as Christians we know that the timing of such is not a chance event at all.

Just some thoughts to chew on.

Larry


----------

